# Problem with NAP Apache rest



## nthomp77 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think i am having an issue with Apache rest. I think i am getting vane contact on the flipper. Is there a way to adjust the speed that the flipper drops at?


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

It's probably not properly installed.

Instructions
http://www.newarchery.com/images/documents/082320100936012.pdf
Maybe they skipped #6

Video
http://newarchery.com/gallery/22/media/947/apache-tech-tip.html


----------



## nthomp77 (Feb 16, 2009)

I read the directions, and watched the video. The flipper is up all the way at full dram.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Make sure it comes up within the last inch or so of the draw. It will give you the most clearance possible. I have Apache's on all my bows and havn't noticed a problem yet. I think it's the most underrated rest on the market.

Try to tie it in close to the bottom of the handle of your grip. Also, TIE it in, don't use a clamp. Those things are notorious for slipping.


----------



## nthomp77 (Feb 16, 2009)

I was having a bad nock pinch problem. I also had the arrow running downhill too much.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have this rest and have noticed material from my vanes on my arrow shelf. Is this a nocking point issue or is the rest dropping too fast and the vane hitting the shelf?

thanks


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> I have this rest and have noticed material from my vanes on my arrow shelf. Is this a nocking point issue or is the rest dropping too fast and the vane hitting the shelf?
> 
> thanks


Have you checked for vane contact by the lipstick or powder method?


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Neither i guess. I shoot orange vanes and found orange material on my shelf.


----------

